# Acana dogfood



## walker (Jan 29, 2011)

i'm feeding my dogs (golden retriever n pekingese) with Acana adult food quite sometime but all my friends advice me to change. They said don't feed yours dogs with high protein dogfood, they will cause skin problem n kidney failure n shorter their life, the vets also recommend low protein. It's that true? dogs only need low protein.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

the advice you've been given has been disproven for awhile now. Do some searches online and you'll get an indepth response. 

Dogs need protein and lots of it.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

(taken from Orijen's website....)

Q | Protein Content A | As there are so many myths circulating about high protein diets, this is probably one of the most commonly asked questions received at our customer service. 

Countless studies published over the last 15 years have roundly debunked the high protein myth (often fueled by the multinational and marketing companies that still produce low-protein, grain-based foods).

The truth is simple — high-protein diets are Biologically Appropriate for all breeds of dogs and cats. By better matching the natural diets and anatomical physiology of dogs and cats, higher-protein, lower carbohydrate foods better promote their peak health and conditioning.

Today’s conventional pet foods are lower in protein and high in carbohydrates (40-50%). As carbohydrates are not part of the natural diet, it should come as no surprise that carbohydrates are not required (in any amount) by dogs and cats. 

Dogs and cats are evolved to derive their energy from animal proteins and fats, not carbohydrates from grains. 

Want more information?

Please see our White Paper, pages 26, 27 – Protein myths.

Or check the “Myths of High Protein” study published by the University of Pennsylvania’s School of Veterinary Medicine which explains why today’s traditional veterinarians know so little about the subject of high-protein and companion animal nutrition.

The relationship between carbohydrates and protein is an important factor in the diets of senior dogs. When protein is high, carbohydrates are low. In other words, high protein diets are by nature low in carbohydrates, and that’s great for senior dogs as excessive amount of inappropriate carbohydrates (which are simply sugars) – are that last nutrient needed in any senior dog’s diet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You have been given very bad advise, and well vets they really know nothing on dog nutrition. Although I did hear my vet just the other day when I was in picking something up tell a customer where to buy Orijen dog food.

Acana is my favorite and I use it when getting in a new rescue, I however feed my own dogs raw but it is a great food and not even on the highest end of the protein spectrum. Tell your friends they need to do their research!eace:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The vets and your friends are brainwashed by the big dog food companies, into thinking low protein is better. That's because meat, which is where the protein comes from, is the most expensive ingredient in dog food. It's actually the only ingredient your dog needs. The rest is cheap fillers and added vitamins and minerals to make up for the deficiencies. I also recomend to do alot of research and not listen to this uneducated information that is being spewed out you uke: Just joking, but seriously do some research and you'll find your answers.


----------



## walker (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the good advice, i did some research online but most of the vets told me, if i feed my dogs with high protein means i'm killing them slowly, just like human being eating too much meats they will got a lot of problem. that's make me confused because i'm feeding my golden retriever with Acana from puppy until now, i satisfied with the result, i just change it to my pekingese only 2 months. I got bad experience on dogfood so must choose it very careful.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Your doing great! Don't let people fool you with that kidney failure garbage! Your on the right track. Keep the protein high. You will always find people who disagree with what you feed. I had this guy who use to raise Labs and he sells dog food, & has a kennel ~that I was feeding my labs I have way to high protien when I talked to him!. I just said wow for someone who raised Labs you would think you should know thats all a myth! Ha And yes I have gone back there for dog food haha! Some people!!!!!!!!!!!!!:heh:


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Your dogs are carnivores, and fruits, grains, and veggies provide little nutritional value. You're definitely not "killing" them.

I agree with Uno's Mom; Acana is more of a moderate protein food. Once you're around the late 30's and up, you're in the higher range.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont consider acana to be high protein. I think 24-26% is pretty low, by logic it should be the other way around since the carb % is almost always higher and grains are harder to digest, I would think that low protein foods would cause more issues. 

I think acana is 34% if I'm not mistaken and for me thats right in the middle, not too high or too low.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a 19 pound dog, who is 15 years old. He eats Orijen and other high protein foods the last 4 years or so, and is doing better than he was when he was on lower quality food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

walker said:


> i'm feeding my dogs (golden retriever n pekingese) with Acana adult food quite sometime but all my friends advice me to change. They said don't feed yours dogs with high protein dogfood, they will cause skin problem n kidney failure n shorter their life, the vets also recommend low protein. It's that true? dogs only need low protein.


Yes that is totally out dated information you are getting.

The Dog Food Project - Is too much protein harmful?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Even IAMS has done studies showing dogs need lots of protein. My Sassy had kidney disease. She did great for a couple years fed a diet containing about 35% high quality protein.

"As dogs age, body composition and muscle-specific proteins decline. Therefore, another study looked at the differences between feeding senior dogs a 32%-protein chicken-based diet, a 32%-protein chicken and corn gluten meal diet, or a 16%-protein chicken-based diet.

Senior dogs fed the 32%-chicken protein, chicken-based diet had better body composition and a muscle-specific protein pattern identical to that in healthy young adult dogs. However, those results were not seen in either of the other two diets."
Importance of Animal-Based Proteins in Dog Foods | Iams.com


----------



## Buster201 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Acana Shortage*

I've been feeding my two adult dogs Acana for a year now and am very happy with it. However, in the last month, I can't get it. My dog food store owner tells me that the distributor has not been able to get Acana. This is in California. Has anyone else been experiencing problems getting it? Any news on why it's happening or when the problem will be fixed?


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Acana Adult Dog only has 29% protein, it really isn't that high at all. 

My boys are eating Acana Adult atm, and are doing great on it. I think I'm gonna rotate the Acana formulas for a while and see how they do.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

walker said:


> i'm feeding my dogs (golden retriever n pekingese) with Acana adult food quite sometime but all my friends advice me to change. They said don't feed yours dogs with high protein dogfood, they will cause skin problem n kidney failure n shorter their life, the vets also recommend low protein. It's that true? dogs only need low protein.


I agree with the majority of posters here that the level of protein in Acana is not in itself problematical but I would urge you, if you are not already, to feed different "flavors" of Acana, that is different protein sources. No food, no matter how intrinsically nutritious, should be fed exclusively for long periods of time. There is no such thing as a singularly "perfect" food.


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

I couldn't agree more - which is why I even feed three different brands, and rotate between the different formulas in each brand, as well.

I buy all four Taste of the Wild formulas, three out of the four Acana formulas (Ranchlands hasn't arrived in the stores here yet), and feed Orijen Regional Red -- it's the only Orijen formula my dogs can tolerate, they get soft serve poop and lots of gas on the other formulas. I can tell that they prefer the Orijen and Acana over the Taste of the Wild, but at anywhere from $20-$40 less a bag, when you're feeding four dogs is a big savings.


----------

